# cod4 russian to english



## johnny1994 (Jun 18, 2008)

i recently purchased a russian call of duty 4 but i want to somehow change the language to english. is there some patch or something...? does anyone know what to do?


----------



## Shooter26 (Aug 24, 2010)

Indeed.. same problem overhere. Just bought the game in Minsk but it starts directly in Russian. 
Can any one help us ?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Where did you get the game from?


----------

